# great 25 acre off grid home!!



## bulldog41 (Nov 7, 2014)

Huge price cut!!!!! Down to $85,000!!! Don't miss this great deal. If you don't like the idea of living off grid, then we will take another $10,000 of the price and you can instal normal electric service. Beautiful off grid 25 acre property for sale. Very secluded 2100 sq ft house set atop a rolling hill.
Incredible views, good hay fields, and tons of potential. Spring water comes from one of a line of springs that in yeaster year fed the town. Very reliable clean water with over 600 gallon reserve holding tank. The house has three bed rooms with potential for more, a large pantry, mud room, currently one full bath, with another unfinished for the master bedroom. Very open floor plan, loads of light from extra large floor to ceiling windows. You can see all the wildlife from the kitchen sink! We make all our own electric, know the freedom of off grid living! Large battery bank, solar and generator. 4 acres of good pasture is fenced, we have easily kept two cows four calves and a horse or two in it. There is a barn/leanto with a milking stall (for a cow) calf stall, small pig pen, and a large open stall. There is a water hydrant there as well. There is also a small chicken coop were we keep a flock of around 20 free range layers. Large 150 by 50 garden has had many tons of manure added to already rich soil. This property could easily be organic. call Josh at 716-244-7574 or look at craigslist buffalo real estate for pictures


----------



## dutchtreat (Jan 15, 2013)

This sounds amazing!


----------



## bulldog41 (Nov 7, 2014)

yeah it is. Hate t leave it, but thats the way life goes!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

Buffalo, as in New York?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

This it???


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Zero interest in living in NY but it looks like a beautiful lot at a great price. Good luck!


----------



## bulldog41 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey po boy that's the one! Sorry I'm not any good at copying links =)


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

bulldog41 said:


> Huge price cut!!!!! Down to $85,000!!! Don't miss this great deal. If you don't like the idea of living off grid, then we will take another $10,000 of the price and you can instal normal electric service. Beautiful off grid 25 acre property for sale. Very secluded 2100 sq ft house set atop a rolling hill.
> Incredible views, good hay fields, and tons of potential. Spring water comes from one of a line of springs that in yeaster year fed the town. Very reliable clean water with over 600 gallon reserve holding tank. The house has three bed rooms with potential for more, a large pantry, mud room, currently one full bath, with another unfinished for the master bedroom. Very open floor plan, loads of light from extra large floor to ceiling windows. You can see all the wildlife from the kitchen sink! We make all our own electric, know the freedom of off grid living! Large battery bank, solar and generator. 4 acres of good pasture is fenced, we have easily kept two cows four calves and a horse or two in it. There is a barn/leanto with a milking stall (for a cow) calf stall, small pig pen, and a large open stall. There is a water hydrant there as well. There is also a small chicken coop were we keep a flock of around 20 free range layers. Large 150 by 50 garden has had many tons of manure added to already rich soil. This property could easily be organic. call Josh at 716-244-7574 or look at craigslist buffalo real estate for pictures


How much are the taxes? Does it have mineral rights? Is there septic? Thanks.


----------

